# How to check if you are blacklisted



## haroonkhan_2000

Hi Guys,

Need some help here.

I left Dubai in 2000 and had some unpaid loan, how do I check if I am blacklisted or not?

I don't have any friends or family to check on my behalf.

Thanks

HK


----------



## Arunbalats

Only someone authorized with a power of attorney from you can check the status. A lot of law firms do that for a fee.


----------



## haroonkhan_2000

I have read on many forums if a person has changed his/her name and citizenship, they were able to enter Dubai or UAE for a visit with no issues as the immigration system only has your previous name and passport info.


----------



## mariot

haroonkhan_2000 said:


> I have read on many forums if a person has changed his/her name and citizenship, they were able to enter Dubai or UAE for a visit with no issues as the immigration system only has your previous name and passport info.


That's why biometrics have been employed at the airports, If you have changed passport info and name give it a go and test the system so you could update the threads you've read and advise us.


----------



## arabianhorse

Don't do anything illegal now. Why don't you repay the loan and clear up the issue first


----------



## Enzoo

it is better to repay your loan and contact the bank regarding this matter so that whatever plans you have in coming back to Dubai wont get you in trouble once you are here again


----------



## Southak

haroonkhan_2000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I left Dubai in 2000 and had some unpaid loan, how do I check if I am blacklisted or not?


It's fairly straight forward. Fly to Dubai, if you get arrested and are never heard from again it's possible you may be blacklisted.


----------



## haroonkhan_2000

I did call the bank and they said nothing can be found in the system as it has been 13 years.

So is there any other way to find out if someone is blacklisted?


----------



## saraswat

haroonkhan_2000 said:


> I did call the bank and they said nothing can be found in the system as it has been 13 years.
> 
> So is there any other way to find out if someone is blacklisted?


Like the another member has already mentioned, get in touch with a law firm.


----------



## jojo

*please dont put your contact details on an open and world wide forum - you have no idea who may contact you. Also please dont advertise, the forum has no idea of how genuine these adverts are, especially in delicate situations as the topic suggests

Jo xxx*


----------



## dilu

*get out black list*

hi 2005 i was in dubai i lost passport then i try to go out with someone else passport then sharja immiration cought me got fingerpaints but some how i went back with my real name all that worked 9 years but last year thay cought me because just 4 my name then found out my case i came out but went to my self because i wont get visa my compamy wre good one so thay deported me i had good job still my all stuff there my own car there plz can you help me howe can get out black list my name my name on black list becouse when thay cought me 1 st time i went by out pass .but 2nd time i worked 8 years with my real name i hadnt any police case i had emarate id banks all that plz if some one can help me or some addvice


----------



## Redindxb43

A friend of mine who is ex cabin crew skipped in 2004 with a smallish credit card debt. Cue 10 years later on route to the Maldives got stopped and detained. She was kept at the airport until the bank and she came to some kind of arrangement to pay off a substantial amount as with that many years fees it has rapidly increased. She had to raid her and her Hunsbands UK credit card to pay it before they would release her through the airport. I also believe that immigration may know so give them a call as it would be them that would stop you if there were still outstanding debt against you


----------



## tariqrashid

Hi there,

I have a query about clearing name in black-list, which has been wrongly put into the list.

I am a resident of GCC and uses to visit UAE every once in two months to visit my family (brothers) as I was having visa on arrival facility being a GCC resident.

However since now the GCC residents has to apply visa on line on ednrd.ae & i have applied for visa in the month of May 2016, which got rejected.

As Sharjah Aiport was still providing the visa on arrival till 10th June 2016, I travelled to sharjah and availed the visa on arrival facility.

My last entry into UAE was 05 June 2016 & exit on 07th June 2016, since then I am applying for visa via ednrd.ae / Agent in Dubai but failed to get the visa reason stating Blacklisted as per my agent.

My Brother had applied visa again from his company as he works in hotel industry which also got rejected for the same reason.

I would appreciate if you could advise me how to clear my name from black-list which has been wrongly added by the UAE immigration.

Regards
Ahmed


----------

